# New, buying a 96 R33 Gts-t



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey,

So my name is Kyle and im obviously new to the site, i was just wondering if anyone would like to give me some input on what to look for on this 96 Skyline before i buy it. Is there anything major that i should pay attention too?, etc... 

Im new to the nissan theme and always wanted a Skyline and have a chance to get one from a co-worker here in Germany, Im in the Air Force...Ive learned most of what i know about car's on my own and still in the process of learning more and more about different cars, therefore i only know about Chevy's and I had a 90 Yota Supra Mk3 model that i was working on before i got shipped over here and my bro blew the engine and junked it b4 i had any say (i was in tech school in texas). What?! I was a nice little brother and gave it to him to get back and forth to work and thats how he repaid me...

Thats just a little about my background so you know your not talking to a complete car newbie. Ive had experience.(my bad that sounded weird)

Well hope you all are pretty ight bout this newb asking for some help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

if you plan on bringing it back from germany to the usa you need to do ALOT of info searching on the rules and regulations regarding that method


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

well ive got some years until it will be time for me to do so. but ya i just need to know what to look for whenever i go test drive it and such


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well before you spend one red cent on purchasing the car here are a couple things to look for

compression test.. get one done, this is the best way to see if there is anything wrong with the engine...

look for mis matched paint inside the engine bay... this would be a sign that it had been in an accident and repaired... the paint might be the same color but you should be able to tell...

look for general wear in the car... this will give you an idea as to how much it was driven and possibly beat on...

how much are they asking for the car? cause a 96 GTS-T should sell for around 15k depending on condition and after market modifications...

when looking at a skyline treat it like you would some other used car... that way you will notice more stuff, and wont be as awe struck by its sexiness


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

Shadao said:


> well before you spend one red cent on purchasing the car here are a couple things to look for
> 
> compression test.. get one done, this is the best way to see if there is anything wrong with the engine...
> 
> ...


Lmao, ya that already happened, i was so awestruck by the sexiness he was telling me everything bout the car, just got new tires, new brake pads......*in my head, WOOOOOOOWWWWW this is a beaut!!!*.....and so on. so ya, i hear ya on that one.

Well he's a co-worker and i know where he works so if something is messed up in the end ill be like yo' fix this crap. nah im jk but i do plan on gettin it compressioned tested and ill prob have to have the turbo rebuilt, its a around 96k and ill also have to replace most of the seals soon, well im wanting to, especially the head gasket cuz that seems to go on every car i get. and since we know each other hes givin me a good price of 7K, ya i know holy crap 7k there has to be something wrong with this car, but no not at all. he's just upgrading to the r34 Gtr and he needs to sell this one, the wifey is getting on him bout that, so its not just sittin round. 

Ill post some pics, should be getting things checked out and should have the car in the next few weeks if all goes well. *knocks on wood*

thanks for the help!!!!!!

-:newbie: aka:*special k*


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

dont bother with rebuilding the turbo... while hte RB25 Neo turbo is decent, just go out and upgrade to a good turbo... maybe even get one that you can build off of a lil...


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

what turbo would you suggest upgrading too, like i said in my first post im learning everything on my own bout cars and never touched ne turbos in my past few cars. this will be a new thing for me.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

TD06 turbo would be the way to go...

its a top mount turbo so you would see it when you pop the hood, it is good for more power but not HUGE power...

to go along with that turbo you would have to also upgrade your computer, injectors, a decent tune, exhaust, FMIC and have a good intake set-up as well... maybe a hard pipe kit to help with throttle response and lowering lag... then get an HKS SSQBV and remove the front grate-cover on it for better sound...

all that should put you at about 350-400whp... you could also do the internals to build for awesome reliability but you dont need to, unless you plan on going over 550whp


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

what do you mean by upgrading the computer? do you mean getting it reprogrammed whenever the new turbo is installed?, what injectors do you suggest getting(where)?, it has an aftermarket exhaust already on it too, would you suggest getting an aftermarket intercooler? 

sorry bout the amount of questions....and last but not least what website(s) do you recommend getting this all from? i might ebay for a turbo but idk if you know a better place. thanks! danke! merci beaucoup!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

upgrading the computer is getting it reprogramed to match what you have in thecar, things like timing, fuel, speed limiter cut off. etc etc etc... you might have to go stand-alone... id go with apexi SAFC-II... allows you a couple different tunes... so you can say have 300whp for regular driving then bump it up to 400whp for a track day or to smoke some fool in there car

if you upgrade the intercooler just get a OEM GTR34 and you will be good to go, they are good for 500whp... but you should also do a hard pipe conversion at the same time as it will give you about 15hp and much improved response, less turbo lag

im not sure on the exact injectors but they will have to be upgraded if you do the rest sicne they will lean the engine out if you dont... and that can be VERY bad


----------



## Specialkmj7 (Mar 26, 2009)

Im deff going to be looking into these upgrades!! Thanks again!!! If anyone has any suggestions on any websites that have good decent prices and products for the skyline's would be great!


----------

